# الثامنة عشرة



## Stephen Schmidt

السلام عليكم،
عندما نقول الجملة التالية:
أٌرسِل إخوتي إلى الحرب عندما بلغوا *الثامنة عشرة*
فما هو تمييز ذلك العدد ؟​


----------



## barkoosh

الثامنة عشرة هي عدد ترتيبيّ لا أصليّ (ثماني عشرة)، لذا لا تمييز هنا. وفي هذه الحالة يُعرب العدد الترتيبي بحسب موضعه في الجملة.


----------

